# MOT centres in NI



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just wondering what people's opinions are of the MOT centres here in NI. 

I use Lisburn and it's great. The testers have always been really friendly and very reasonable. 

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Balmoral (Boucher) and have always found them professional and interested in my cars when I bring them to test....

They have never been "petty" over some things as I normally drive fairly heavily modified cars, they just chat away about the mods and show a genuine interest 

Brocks


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent, last time I was at the Craigavon one the guy was chatting away to me about his favourite Autosmart products. Top guys.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it very much depends on the tester. I would normally use Downpatrick and find them quite friendly and interested in the cars. I used Newtownards last month and the car failed on the handbrake balance. To give the guy his due's he tried a few times to get the balance within tolerance. It turned out the calliper needed replacing. I took it back for the retest, the tester was a pleasent as a punch in the face. I showed the tester the receipt for the new calliper his reply was that proves nothing, he tested the handbrake and it flashed up "Passed". He proceeded to test it again, yet again it flashed up "Passed". He tested it again "Passed" yet again. Went to test it for a fourth time and an older guy came over pulled him to the side and took over. He maybe was having a bad day but even so that was no reason to try and fail me again. I think I will always try Downpatrick from now on


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

yes, newtownards gets that reputation as thats where thery train the testers

downpatrick is very friendly


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MCZ2047 said:


> I think it very much depends on the tester. I would normally use Downpatrick and find them quite friendly and interested in the cars. I used Newtownards last month and the car failed on the handbrake balance. To give the guy his due's he tried a few times to get the balance within tolerance. It turned out the calliper needed replacing. I took it back for the retest, the tester was a pleasent as a punch in the face. I showed the tester the receipt for the new calliper his reply was that proves nothing, he tested the handbrake and it flashed up "Passed". He proceeded to test it again, yet again it flashed up "Passed". He tested it again "Passed" yet again. Went to test it for a fourth time and an older guy came over pulled him to the side and took over. He maybe was having a bad day but even so that was no reason to try and fail me again. I think I will always try Downpatrick from now on


Sounds like that guy was trying his damndest to fail you there chum! I had a bald tyre (dont ask) a few years back and the guy testing the car said he's hold onto the mot certificate till i nipped round to a local tyre place and got two fitted. Back with him in an hour and no retest fee!! I was pleased as punch and the guy was a star!!

I also had a 406 hdi a few years back which failed on the diesel smoke test. In fairness, the guy tried a few times but the readings were nearly 3 times the permissible limit. The tester actually told be to throw a bottle of diesel smoke reducer into the diesel - re-test the next day and it passed no problem!!!

I've heard that recently that some guys with seriously lowered cars are being escorted by the police to the mot centres to check the road-worthiness of their cars. Some dont even have springs in them!!! that's nuts!:doublesho

Cooks


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have also heard that Newtownards is where they do all the training. They failed my Dad at the end of last year because one indicator bulb wasn't yellow enough. I was in Bangor over the weekend and how some of the lowered cars get over a speed bum is beyond me! Lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yellow enough. That's just petty!!

The youngsters nowadays use bagged suspension. Pesky kids....

Cooks


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just come from Enniskillen test centre tonight, didn't leave it till after 8. They must stay open to 8.30 or 9. Older man put the car through and he chatted away about bhp etc... No probs at all! Didn't even put a spanner near the motor just give it a quick snow foam and rinse before running up the road


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah you see us Enniskillen folk are just decent lol!! What are you driving Stephen?

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

took daughters car to downpatrick today
guy was chatting away.
car passed......

when he got into drivers seat to do brake test he looked round the car, he said mcdonalds chips on floor and kids toys piled everywhere,,,, thats what a car should look like !!!!!!

i said it is the complete polar opposite of my view how a car should look like!!!


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

All down to the tester i believe, ive taken my cars to Craigavon never had a problem, Even commented on the cars modifications and how some of them from a safety point of view were good ideas etc. 

My dad took his car to lisburn, and failed on a bulb not being as bright as the other side.....rebooked it, changed it....and failed again....saying it was an improvement but the other side looked worse now.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Def down to the tester.

Mine passed in Newtownards 2 weeks ago with my door which is temperamental and decided not to close properly ( I can close it but if won't close if it's slammed!) and the flexi pipe on the exhaust had a small blow out.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely know that they train testers in Newtownards, guy I worked with got a job as a tester and did 6 weeks training there. He said that they put test cars through there with known faults to assess their ability without them knowing. Probably explains why it's a pig of a place to get a pass.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Cookstown is pump, the SDLP MLA asked a few years ago why there were more than the average number of cars failing there.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

barrybudden said:


> Cookstown is pump, the SDLP MLA asked a few years ago why there were more than the average number of cars failing there.


Here's a response, not specific to Cookstown, but was asked in 2011 about the pass rates for all MOT centres over several years.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

The wife is just back from taking the C5 to Cookstown for a test, it failed because he said the off side headlight bulb wasn't just in its holder correctly. Anyone with a bit of decency would have took 30 seconds out of their busy day put it in for her properly and tested the beam. Now I have to pay £18.50 and she has to find the time to take the car up there so he can book a bit of overtime. 

What a complete shower, going to Ballymena from now on I think.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Same thing exactly happened the dealer I bought the wife's car from when he was testing it for a year for us. That was craigavon. As you say they could have done the decent thing. 
Cooks.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Aah you see us Enniskillen folk are just decent lol!! What are you driving Stephen?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Awh sorry mate, didn't see this. 
Had the st focus up, drove through with no issues thankfully!


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Sounds like that guy was trying his damndest to fail you there chum! I had a bald tyre (dont ask) a few years back and the guy testing the car said he's hold onto the mot certificate till i nipped round to a local tyre place and got two fitted. Back with him in an hour and no retest fee!! I was pleased as punch and the guy was a star!!
> 
> I also had a 406 hdi a few years back which failed on the diesel smoke test. In fairness, the guy tried a few times but the readings were nearly 3 times the permissible limit. The tester actually told be to throw a bottle of diesel smoke reducer into the diesel - re-test the next day and it passed no problem!!!
> 
> ...


It happens a lot in the car scene. I don't cut my springs or anything like that but I've scene boys being pulled over for it. It's stupid because half the cars they just waste their time on as. They have mobile testing unit now which was around Ballymoney recently. Police are always close by when some sort of meet is going on.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Never had any problems with Ards myself, but the oldest car I have put through was six so not much to go wrong really especially considering it had a new steering column, strut mounts and brakes before it was 4 and very low mileage (FIAT Panda with the common steering fault). Which reminds me, it'll be the first MOT on the current motor at the end of the year!


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Just wondering what people's opinions are of the MOT centres here in NI.
> 
> I use Lisburn and it's great. The testers have always been really friendly and very reasonable.
> 
> ...


I also use Lisburn and couldn't agree more; quick, effective, polite and informative :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I've had no problems over the years with Boucher Road.

It costs nothing to treat the techs with some courtesy and respect - at the end of the day, the ultimate goal is to get your car through the MOT with a pass. Therefore, why not make it as pleasant an experience as possible for both parties.

Last time I put the RS 4 through, the guys took a genuine interest in the car and some were even pretty knowledgeable about the car. That certainly helped set the right atmosphere for the encounter...


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

I use Lisburn...(closest lol)

They are always a great bunch of guys and as long as you've preped your car well they seem to pass you......only ever had one fail...didnt wash in the wheel arches thought I'd get away with it...failed because the guy said he couldn't see the brake hoses properly because of the grime.. "Give me a cloth" I said..."Cant do that" he replied  anyway they seem to be a fair and knowledgeable lot and will talk about your car as they go about their business.
Regards
C


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in Banbridge so I'm kind of half way between Lisburn and Craigavon, but from what I've heard about Craigavon, I have tended to use Lisburn. I agree with you xiphidus, they've always been pleasant and interested in what products I use to clean the car with.

Sometimes, if you're pleasant with them, they;ll be pleasant with you. Simples.

Cooks


----------



## gazhull8474 (Aug 16, 2010)

Boucher road is the place for me. Heavily modified 350Z and went through each time the guys even balanced my headlights.

Now company car time and don't care if it fails lol

But still cleaning and detailing the car


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Went to book a car in today and the nearest date was 03 August, but I managed to get a cancellation this Sat in Lisburn. Happy days!


----------

